# mange question



## fish2win (Mar 29, 2006)

Shot a coyote this morning that had a rat tail the last 5in. is almost bald. The rest of the coyote is by far the primest, best looking coyote I've shot this winter. The crotch is totally furred the shoulders are very thick and I see no obvious rubbing. Is this coyote worth anything? It was too bad it's the biggest male I've harvested yet.


----------



## mike2766 (May 11, 2007)

If he has no other mange, just cut the tail off where it goes bald and sell the coyote.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Blame the missing tail on your kid or dog. :lol:


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Was there any redness or pink in the crauch?? It might not be mange, it might have been in fight possibly.


----------



## fish2win (Mar 29, 2006)

Levi the crotch is totally furred. The back of the tail still has some hair on it, it's just very short maybe 1/2", with a few very small sores on it. The tail is very limp and could possibly be broken, I haven't inspected it too closely yet as I want to make sure the coyote is totally cooled down and the mange is dead. I don't know why but mange is a very disgusting disease, I've shoot some that had it very bad and it's gross. I don't know why mange bothers me so much, I've seen plenty of domestic dogs with skin diseases and thought nothing of it. I thought of just cutting it off after I posted this and that's what I'll do. Thanks.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

It's breeding season and it's called rubbed. Perfectly safe.


----------



## fish2win (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm not an expert on fur but I do know a thing or two about coyotes and if this is rubbed that's news to me. I thought that rubbing usually occured on the rear qaurters and had nothing to do with the tail.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Definitly something up with that tail. Probably some type of old injury, possibly when it was a pup. A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## mike2766 (May 11, 2007)

I don't believe that is mange. Mange will display a thickening of the skin with hair loss and a rough, scaley appearance. It will most generally first appear on the hocks and elbows. I've skun many dozens of animals with mange and this doesn't look like it, although the picture is hard to see. I'd just process this animal and then cut off the affected portion of the tail.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Looks like there is some pinkness in the crotch, It might be mange


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

I would cut the tail off, and claim that its the coyote that had it's tail shot off in the bowmainia video. :lol:


----------



## DeluxeGoodness (Sep 29, 2008)

You should definetely cut the bad portion off, scrape the hide totally clean, cover the flesh side in salt and place on a tilted surface to drain, remove salt 24 hours later, and continue this step until moisture is gone. Store the pelt in a cool place, and check it in a month or two. If it's good still, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------

